# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Проблема с монитором

## nats

Долго я воевал со своим монитором и в конце концов пришел к выводу, что пора его менять. Подкопив немного денег, решил купить себе что-нить современное. Тока вот полазив в интернете и увидев многообразие потерялся в выборе. В общем бюджет 250-300$, хочу 22", да и желательно IPS. кто что подскажет?

----------


## JAHolper

Это слишком большой бюджет для 22", за эти деньги можно рассчитывать как минимум на 24". А вообще тема не совсем подходящая, если надо - новую создайте.

----------


## Vanya

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

а конкретнее, то вот - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

Холпер, ips дорогие)

----------

